# First humidor - crystal gel or humidifier? Help plz!



## tsh240 (Mar 11, 2012)

So hi! I'm about to invest in my first humidor (going with the Treasure Dome), and I have very newbie question: If I buy Humi-Care crystal gel beads, does that mean I don't need to use the humidifier that comes with the humi? Or do I use them both together?

Thanks so much for any help, and please forgive the ignorant question! 
-Tim


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

I started with the green foam, then gel now I am onto beads. Nice thing about beads is they can gather and despense humidity.


tsh240 said:


> So hi! I'm about to invest in my first humidor (going with the Treasure Dome), and I have very newbie question: If I buy Humi-Care crystal gel beads, does that mean I don't need to use the humidifier that comes with the humi? Or do I use them both together?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help, and please forgive the ignorant question!
> -Tim


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

yea go beads, heartfelt or cigar mechanic. and no you dont need to use the old foam humidifier


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome.
Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidification, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, quality Cigar Accessories


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't use the foam or Gel.
Soon it will be Summer and NY can get humid. You need something that will
give off and absorb humidity

Do a quick search of HCM beads.....That is what I would use in a desktop
IMHO, they are better than HF


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

you only have one option - beads 
2 tubes perhaps


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd go with Heartfelt Beads personally. They are low maintainance, and last indefinitely.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Buy some kitty litter! It's the cheapest option and it works like magic!
Check the kitty litter thread! Don't be scare and try it out!


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Not to contradict anyone else here, but I've used the Gel jars in 2 humis for quite some time now, and have not had many issues. I have one 2 oz. jar in a 50 ct that maintains just fine (65-70rH), and another 2 oz. in a 150 ct. that struggles a little to compensate when I open it, but it's being used strictly for aging right now so is not opened very often. That being said, I just got done ordering HF beads. I'd recommend going with tubes of beads. If you're anywhere near serious about cigars you will switch to them sometime anyway. Or get a few tubes and a few jars. I'm thinking the tubes could possibly counterbalance the jars, and if price is an issue jars are not as expensive as tubes.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick and Al are on the case, so you're in good hands. DEFINITELY Heartfelt beads or HCM! Both take up very little space and are extraordinarily accurate and simple.

Cat litter, IMO, has NO business in any desktop humidor. They are neither of the above; inaccurate (unregulated) and take up too much space.

Now, before somebody mouths off about me being a cat litter hater, back up. I think it's great for large vessels where space isn't an issue. See, coolidor.

Disclaimer aside, it's never going to be as fool proof as HCM or HF beads.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

I started where you are now about a year ago. I kept buying Xikar humi sticks and Paradigm, etc. I finally went to HF beads and I'm never going back. Invest in the right product now to save you money and hassle later.
Heartfelt or HCM beads all the way.......


----------

